# Stolen Car



## nicenewcar (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi all,

I had my Purple R33 GTR with 18" AVS wheels hijacked on Monday evening. If anyone spots what they think might be it, I'd be grateful for an email.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Can you be a bit more specific with location...

Might have more chance of it being spotted (ie. hertfordshire)

Rob


----------



## nicenewcar (Nov 17, 2005)

They threw me out of the car in North Yorkshire. Said they were from Norfolk.........but I'm sure that's not the case. Just clutching at straws really since I can't think of anything else to do to get it back. Thanks for reading my post though.


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

Didnt you have a tracker fitted?

How did they throw you out,were the doors unlocked?Most good alarms automatically lock the doors.

What have the police said?

Anymore identifying features?

Post as much info as you can,have you any photos?

Ive posted this on the www.skylineowners.com site for you

jase


----------



## nicenewcar (Nov 17, 2005)

Other identifying features - tinted windows but you can see the carrozaria rear speakers on the back parcel shelf. Quite distinctive purple gear knob too - though you'd have to actually look through the window to see that.

The police were really helpful - but couldn't do much. While giving the statement I could hear them passing the information on their radios and looking out for them.

We didn't have a tracker fitted yet - it's only been registered in the UK for the last few days and although it was booked in to have one, it hadn't been done yet. 

They chucked me out at a garage when I was getting my seat belt sorted after filling up with petrol. There was a police van parked just behind me too..... not that he could catch them.

Thanks so much for posting it on the other website. It's greatly appreciated!

I never posted on here before - can you attach photos?


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

I feel for you nicenewcar. It must be like losing a close friend or family member. I definitely know what you are going through as it happened to me before. I was sick to my stomach afterward. You have my deepest sympathy...as a car like that is very rare in my neck of the woods.


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

nicenewcar said:


> They chucked me out at a garage when I was getting my seat belt sorted after filling up with petrol. There was a police van parked just behind me too..... not that he could catch them.


They should be on CCTV then, hopefully this will help to catch the b******s.


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

SimonM said:


> They should be on CCTV then, hopefully this will help to catch the b******s.


Very good point,dont all forecourts have to have cctv these days.

jase


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

hi mate sorry to here this it makes me angry!

send pics to me at [email protected] and ill host them for you.

alex


----------



## nicenewcar (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for all your really nice comments  They do have CCTV footage and the police have today compiled some still shots from them and are broadcasting them on Crimestoppers.

Never thought I'd be so grateful for the efforts of the police!!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Registration / Chassis Number, some photos, and modification details would be really helpful of course........


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Jo,

To post a picture you have to store it on the world wide web first and then add a link attachment using the URL address.

If it was on your site then post up the address cut & pasted.

*( Having now just looked at your site)*     

I think maybe it was this one  

*http://www.nicenewcar.co.uk/jap-imports/nissan/skyline/243.html*

If I'm wrong let me know & I'll edit this post for you.


----------



## nicenewcar (Nov 17, 2005)

That's the one yes!

Chassis BCNR33 001673

Reg M370FUA

Photos and more details: http://www.nicenewcar.co.uk/jap-imports/nissan/skyline/243.html


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Sh*te, so now it's even dangerouse to fill up wiv petrol ! 

Man I am so very sorry for ya ! Did you resist ?


----------



## nicenewcar (Nov 17, 2005)

I've gone over it and over it in my head re-living it with a different outcome - ideally ending with me backing them into a pump... but realistically they took me completely by surprise- there were two of them and I am 5'1" and female... so odds were really in their favour. There was at least one other in the gang - who drove after them in a Pajero with blacked out windows. 

I have to say though - I think it was probably the worst moment of my life holding on to the handle from the outside for the last second before watching it vanish up the road.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

such a shame its such a nice car. good luck mate
pics:

























regards alex


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

You wouldnt expect it on a garage forecourt at all.Is it possible you were followed and they had it planned or could it have been they were opportunists.

I think i am going to turn my blackjax back on,at least they only get 30 seconds before it cuts out.

jase


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

Great isn't it. 3 blokes steal a Skyline off a 5 foot 1" female.
For what it's worth, I hope when they are in jail for this, that a 6 foot 4" black bloke called Bubba buggers them repeatedly for the entire time they are in jail.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

me two


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Iv just ordered a 3rd eye,to watch my back!
Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## XerczesGT (Jul 24, 2005)

Theres something terribly wrong with the world these days. Do people have no idea of how such a belonging would be held so dear to the person they steal it off and the problems and emotional terror it causes??? They are T*@TS all of the thieving B*@*&^DS.

In sterner countries they would have had one hand chopped off for this


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree with Senna! So sorry to here this stunned to here the police are doing something useful all the best hope you get it back. I would have though they were to distinctive to sell on easily?


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Jesus mate, not want you want to hear but that was one nice looking motor. I hope they catch your theives and get your car back...in one peice!


----------



## ProjectBlue (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm trying to think of something that conveys my anger that they pick on a 5ft female, but sympathy for you at the same time. Hopefully you are not hurt?
Whilst no one wants it to happen, at least you weren't still attached to the car as it went up the road.

Good luck with getting it back


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nicenewcar - This sucks mate. They must be real heroes to pick on a female of your size. 

Hopefully they will each suffer an anal proplapse from enforced misuse.



As a general thought - We should all be a little more surveillance aware when out and about in our nice shiny automobiles.

Even if you don't think you are being followed, go around that last roundabout before your street three times before heading home. On the motorway and dual carriageways, leave the carriageway and rejoin it at the same junction. If you live near a Police Station, pull in outside it for a couple of minutes on the way home. Vary your route between work and home and try not to set patterns. Try to be aware of the vehicles around you - suspicious behaviour usually stands out.

All these may seem like a pain in the a*se, but I bet you would rather keep your car.


Edited to add: I was followed for a few miles on my way home a few weeks ago. A Blue BMW M5 with three blokes in it. I pulled in outside my local cop shop - it was on my way - and they drove passed. I waited a few minutes and as I continued on my way, about 1/4 mile up the road they were turning around to head back the way they had come. I carried on, but instead of going home I went into the road they were in from the other end, turned my lights off and crept up the road quietly - as quietly as a GT-R can. As I got close, I put my lights on and drove slowly passed, waving. The driver floored it and shot off. I called the cop shop and gave them the VRN. It was stolen.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Really sorry to hear about the car  
I hope you manage to get it back soon and hope they string the b******** up for taking it off you like that.

Good luck


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Care to describe the thieves? You said there were two doing the hijack and one in the Pajero.... descriptions would be good.


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

moleman said:


> Edited to add: I was followed for a few miles on my way home a few weeks ago. A Blue BMW M5 with three blokes in it. I pulled in outside my local cop shop - it was on my way - and they drove passed. I waited a few minutes and as I continued on my way, about 1/4 mile up the road they were turning around to head back the way they had come. I carried on, but instead of going home I went into the road they were in from the other end, turned my lights off and crept up the road quietly - as quietly as a GT-R can. As I got close, I put my lights on and drove slowly passed, waving. The driver floored it and shot off. I called the cop shop and gave them the VRN. It was stolen.



Mate, not only was that great observation & thinking but good advice too on your post. As we drive these sort of cars we do unfortunately this day in age need to keep our wits about us. 

NICENEWCAR - I know exactly how it feels to have such a nice car taken away like that ... though thankfully not my SKYLINE. But at least despite how traumatic it all was that you have your life and you were not hurt or injured. It could have been worse, a lot worse than it was especially with what is shown and seen in the media these days. Metal & plastic can always be repaired or replaced far easier than skin & bone.

Now lets hope the little f**ks get caught and meet Bubba & his mates of the backside stretching club


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I am SO sorry to hear this. I too am female and only 5ft, it frightens me to think that this so easily could happen.  

I hope you get your car back soon with no damage. Keep us posted and we WILL keep our eyes peeled .

Claire


----------



## issking (Aug 10, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel, got hijacked myself on my own drive. In the Scooby, I did get the car back the next day unmarked, just had the plates changed. I totally wacked myself, the sight of some loon in a hood n waving a steel bar about threatning to kill me just about pursuaded me to get out, still say id do the same, as NoBloodyFear pointed out, the car is only metal and plastic and can be replaced. Just hope you have the same luck I did and get it back un-marked.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Dear Cem/Moderator/Anyone interested 

Is there any chance that we could create a new front page group called *Stolen*, so that we can all get constant visibility of incidents like this.

The problem with posting these kind of issues in the General Skyline CC section is that as soon as people stop replying to the thread the message ends up on page 2,3 etc. 
and then the number of people that actually read it massively reduces.

If we all check the stolen section once a week - especially before buying a new car, then we might have a chance of putting these fcukers out of business.

I hate thieves, especially theft against the individual...


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Good idea i reckon of course me saying that could instantly make everyone else disagree.....


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

That's a great idea, you could call it the BOLO ( be on the look out) page.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Great idea Luckham! Every forum should have a section like this not just for cars, but perhaps accessories. 

It sickens me to hear of the amount of theft that goes on in the UK.... Last week a customer who'd just collected his Integra Type R a few weeks prior had it and his son's Scoob plus another car stolen from outside his home. The ITR turned up a few days later with no interior or engine. Just a rolling shell!!

I can't help feeling people resign themselves to the amount of theft that goes on in the UK, but community support in the form that Luckham's suggested may go some way to making the thieving scum bags think twice.

I hope the guys who hyjacked the GT-R get some time inside and get to meet some big affectionate men in a dark place from behind.


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm tempted to do what my dad did years ago....leave it out in the open, then beat the sh1t out of the a-hole that messes with it. The sad part about it is that these people that do this just keep doing it. Like I stated in my first response to this dilema, if and when you get your precious jewel back, it's as if it's lost its charm. The first time that I was robbed, (I'll admit it, I cried like a baby) I got the car back within 24 hours and it looked like a crew of mechanics had at it. Missing supercharger, wheels, stereo, dents in the body..enough to make you scream after thinking of the countless hours put into tuning it....I'm starting to get sick again...


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Scary, I sympathise, the world is changing at least in our country, not nice at all


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

nicenewcar said:


> They chucked me out at a garage when I was getting my seat belt sorted after filling up with petrol.


(It strikes me that they wanted to steal a car with a full tank to save on petrol! Otherwise they could have taken it before you touched the nozzle. They got the car with the engine running?)

This is appalling. I am so sorry this had to happen to you. People have obviously forgotten or never learnt the basic elements of chivalry.

They took the car keys, then, with your house keys attached, personal belongings in the car, etc? 

If there is something for everyone to learn from your description above, it would be to 

A. Keep a second-nature paranoid look around you, as advised earlier. (The bathtyrds, making us live more like wild animals, GRRRRRRRRRRR..........) 

B. Lock the car immediately you get in, before you think of belts and ignition.

C. Invest in a second, secret immobilizer button, with a 30 second cut-out as above... but you don't want them to come running back towards you!

D. Drive a Metro


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

smileyculture said:


> I think i am going to turn my blackjax back on,at least they only get 30 seconds before it cuts out.
> 
> jase


blackjax?


----------



## nicenewcar (Nov 17, 2005)

Just like to say thanks to everyone for your comments - it's going a long way to restore my faith in people.... and the UK! 

When the police send me the CCTV footage, I will post the photos of them in case they turn up on someone elses forecourt.


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

Thrust said:


> blackjax?


Its a feature of some clifford alarms.you have a two button touch pad which you have to put a code into.
If the door is opened,the system arms and then you have 30 seconds to put in your code,if you dont the car shuts down and imobilises and the alarm sounds.
So if someone opens the door and pulls you out and drives off they will only get so far.
This will have given you time to call the police etc.

jase


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks, Jase, but what about Nicenewcar's car above, which probably had the engine running? Same result? Just wondering if they had not done their homework and allowed for every possibility. Get the car with the engine running, kick the driver out, and follow in a back-up car just in case the car has a top of the range alarm and freaks out down the road. 

It really IS a nice new car, by the way, nicenewcar! Lovely example...


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

This is just sickening, sorry, feel for you. There's a real sence that things are changing for the worse in the UK. It's becoming a more violent and agressive place to live. Sadly I dont think things are likely to get better.


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

It doesnt matter if the engine is running,as soon as a door is opened it arms,fair enough if they are following in another car the twats would get away but at least you would get your car back although probably without the keys.

jase


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

just read through all the thread, and I'm truly sorry to hear about this. I will do all I can to look out for the car, and I hope you get it back soon.

Perhaps enabling black-jax on an alarm would be a good idea, but it is a pain to enter the code each time a door is opened, (imagining maneouvering out of the garage, getting out to close the garage door etc). I guess its a pain in the bum normally, except for the one time you need it, in which case it's almost invaluable.  

Hmm, I guess it certainly pays to keep an eye on other vehicles/people, and certainly never go straight back home if you think you're being followed, as then they'll know where both you and the car are kept.

I flippin' hate thieving b*stards.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

The most important thing by far is that you weren't injured, your car and everything else is secondary.

Don't bother second-guessing yourself, your car's been stolen by an organised gang who targeted it. They would have gotten it one way or the other, and another method could have been a lot messier.

I don't want to spook you, but get the locks at your house changed asap. They have the keys, and it's highly likely they've followed you to some extent, so might know where those keys open. Your insurers should cover it.


----------



## nicenewcar (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes - I suppose I should be grateful and if I'd resisted, maybe they would have pulled out a knife or something.... but it's not much consolation that I'm in one piece when I've lost my favourite car! What am I going to do this weekend when my favourite passtime of shooting round the moor roads has been taken away.

The blackjax thing sounds great. I'll definitely be looking into that!


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

was there other people filling up at the station? if so i can't believe no one did owt to help you!!! hope you get it back soon


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Kez said:


> was there other people filling up at the station? if so i can't believe no one did owt to help you!!! hope you get it back soon


That's not unusual in todays society. People generally ignore car alarms going off without a second thought....

I've brought the idea of a "Stolen!" subforum to the attention of the other mods incidentally.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

nicenewcar said:


> Yes - I suppose I should be grateful and if I'd resisted, maybe they would have pulled out a knife or something.... but it's not much consolation that I'm in one piece when I've lost my favourite car! What am I going to do this weekend when my favourite passtime of shooting round the moor roads has been taken away.


I dealt with a carjacking last month. They pulled the victim out and stamped on his head, *then* took his car. He's still in hospital as far as I know. Everything in perspective.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

nicenewcar said:


> When the police send me the CCTV footage, I will post the photos of them in case they turn up on someone elses forecourt.


I wouldn't do this.
I agree with the sentiment, but I really wouldn't do this.

Hope you get your car back.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i think it would be a big help if you could post up the exact location of the theft as there are alot of people on here who might know this area,i know it,s a long shot but thay could be just operatting in that area.(THAY COULD BE SOME LOCAL TOERAGS)


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*gutted for you..*

Hope you see it in one piece..
Mark


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Another great show of cowardess...

These thugs only take on a cert.....

A young woman on her own...as previously said...Here comes Bubba your lifer in prison...who likes sodemy

I really hope they get theirs  

Hope you get the car back in one piece


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sorry to hear your news, that sucks. 

Seeing as im from norfolk ill keep my eyes peeled, but as you said they probably werent from here.

Hope you get good news soon.


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

stu0x said:


> I dealt with a carjacking last month. They pulled the victim out and stamped on his head, *then* took his car. He's still in hospital as far as I know. Everything in perspective.


did you give them a shoeing when you caught him stu? If you didn't I really don't want to know about the dangers of issueing crime numbers to hospitalised victims.


----------



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

So sorry to hear this..I once had a gang of 5 follow me in my Pulsar..so I took them for a little run around ilford, whilst making a few phone calls and then drove to the spot where a few of my gym mates were waiting. Put it this way, they were in for a surprise.

But I hope the police retrieve your car...


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Shabs said:


> So sorry to hear this..I once had a gang of 5 follow me in my Pulsar..so I took them for a little run around ilford, whilst making a few phone calls and then drove to the spot where a few of my gym mates were waiting. Put it this way, they were in for a surprise.
> 
> But I hope the police retrieve your car...


Now that I like, good thinking, far better than the legal route even though I respect that also.
Too often there is no legal punishment that deters these scum, prison cant be fun but having your balls kicked up your throat is a good deterrent.


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear this  

Hope you get her back in one piece and the thieves get what they deserve! [email protected]!


----------



## slaphead (Sep 11, 2005)

*As one of the other Norfolk guys said*

"Seeing as im from norfolk ill keep my eyes peeled"

Hope you get your pride n joy back soon - lousey scum bags should try picking on someone thier own size and then see what they get!


----------



## Suzylou (Jun 11, 2005)

tim b said:


> Perhaps enabling black-jax on an alarm would be a good idea, but it is a pain to enter the code each time a door is opened, (imagining maneouvering out of the garage, getting out to close the garage door etc).


You could always invest in a remote garage door!!!!!!   Only joking I know what you mean I have this on my Patrol. It gives me a piece of mind to know that if it got stolen they'll only get so far and I'll prob get the car back though. 
Unfortunately Clifford aren't yet doing the added extra of the car driving itself to local police station and ejecting them onto the bonnet of a parked polce car!!!!! :smokin: 

Really feel for you I just hope you get it back.

Suz


----------



## nicenewcar (Nov 17, 2005)

The exact location was in Pickering, North Yorkshire about 20 miles from York. At the BP garage right opposite the police station. 

There were a lot of people arround and it was floodlit. But it all happened so fast no-one could really have done much I don't think. 

The road they headed up was towards the A64 and then the police thought, onto the A1 so they positioned cars along the route but saw nothing. So they must have cut through the back roads.

No news yet on its location. Just spent half the day fighting with the insurance. 

Thanks again for all your positive comment and good ideas for punishments


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

brummie said:


> did you give them a shoeing when you caught him stu? If you didn't I really don't want to know about the dangers of issueing crime numbers to hospitalised victims.


Sorry... are you trying to be clever or something?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

No Stu, He's being wide ! 

I've got his number though, and if he continues to provoke with posts of this ilk, well he'll not be welcome.


----------



## 1000bhp (Apr 20, 2005)

Very sorry to have just read this. Being an owner of two GTR's and living in North Yorkshire it makes me very nervous.

I would bet money on the car now being in Teeside area!


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

JasonO said:


> No Stu, He's being wide !
> 
> I've got his number though, and if he continues to provoke with posts of this ilk, well he'll not be welcome.


OMFG


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry to hear about this - as a female driving a skyline I've had a couple of scares but luckily it is always guys just wanting to look at it or take piccies! 

I have been followed home before and robbed (from a transit van I used to have of all things!) so I know how shakey and scared it makes you feel.

I've got blackjax on my car, and it's not a pain at all. You can set it so it doesn't activate until the car gets over a certain amount of revs, hence you can do low speed manoevuring without having to keep re-entering the number. It's really simple and highly recommended.

T


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

nightmare, at least you're ok... as people have said, your car is secondary and can be replaced... 
I must admit through all the good attention these cars get you kind of get used to being looked at, i've been followed a few times mostly by boy racers wanting to have a play, nothing serious.
At the end of the day, if you've been followed and watched, its gonna get nicked... 
Strange thing is, these cars arn't very nickable unless its for spare parts, how many purple GTR's are in yourkshire? they don't blend in
Keep a close eye on autotrader, you never know they might just sell it on for silly money as it is, and you'll get it back.. on the other hand it may have been sold for parts.. 
I hope you get it all sorted.


----------



## Audio Dave (Apr 19, 2005)

I know how it feels too to have your car jacked from you. Happened to me in Nottm 4 years ago. Police were brill though. My car was found in Birmingham 5 days after the event, thankfully undamaged. To give you an idea of sometimes how proffesional and what these gangs are up to, in my case it was to be used as a get away car for an armed robbery, so pretty serious guys.

I had to do an I.D parade along with 15 people that day and 30 going the following day. All misubishi and Subaru owners by the way, a bit more practical for get aways eh !

Anyway the guy who took mine is now in jail for a long time, for armed robbery, ramraiding and car theft. Keys for stolen vehicles were found in his posession, doh!kind of gives the game away a bit !

It seems mines was the only one to survive out of all the cars taken, so there is hope, don't let it put you off owning such a car, but Blickjax and a tracker are a bit of a must unfortunatly. Good luck !


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

*nicenewcar* - gutted for you. There's nothing I can really say that hasn't been said already but I hope it works out.

*Stolen section of forum* - why not have a rotating banner on the top left that sometimes shows instead of the club logo? Could include a small pic of the car and be clickable. ?

*Anti hijack device* - didn't Andy Barnes's brother sell these for £150 a time? I kept meaning to get one but never got round to it. Maybe now is the time ...


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

The great new to hear would be that those bloody b$*ù!:;s had been carjacked few miles after by stronger guys.
They surely don't know how difficult it is to earn enough money to buy and use that kind of car, but like that they would know how shocking it is to be muged.
Three *$$#!: against a woman, what a good show of bravery.
But you are not injured, it's the most important.

Guys, the last gentlemen are here.


----------



## nicenewcar (Nov 17, 2005)

I've lost hope of seeing it again in one piece at least! And starting to think that a diesel Mondeo might be the way to go..... ?!

Still lie awake a night planning revenge if they ever catch them!


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

bump


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Audio Dave said:


> To give you an idea of sometimes how proffesional and what these gangs are up to, in my case it was to be used as a get away car for an armed robbery, so pretty serious guys.


Yeah this is getting very common, especially with Subarus and the like. Chances are it's been used for a host of other offences by now


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> I've got blackjax on my car, and it's not a pain at all. You can set it so it doesn't activate until the car gets over a certain amount of revs, hence you can do low speed manoevuring without having to keep re-entering the number.


Really. That's the Clifford Black-Jax system right? If so I'll have to read my manual properly, as that sounds good if its a semi-intelligent system and can be set to differentiate between low speed maneuvering and some pikey ragging the car away from you.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes a Clifford 950 Intelligard system is what I've got. Basically the fitter programmed it to not activate until over 3,000 revs - which is also when the doors automatically lock.

It's great as you can get out, open the drive gates, get in and park without having to re-enter.
T


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Ah right, cheers.

950 is a generation newer than mine, and having read my manual it looks like I can set autolock to engage at a set rpm, but not the BlackJax.  

Bit of a git that, as my fitter said there was basically no difference between my system and the new generation that was due out a month after I was having mine fitted.

Might just give him a call to check though. I'm tempted to activate the BlackJax if I can make the code less than four digits, otherwise I'll be sat for ages entering codes all the time.

I'm a bit scared to mess about with the alarm though, as it seems pretty complicated, and I can see myself selecting the wrong option and immobilising the car in the garage for the forseeable future.  .


----------

